# Taci ma ?



## zăpadă

Buna Ziua ,,

Hi homies ,,

a romanian guy said " Taci ma " during a conversation ,,

Is it slang ?, Is it an idiom ? because it makes nonsense ,,

otherwise ,, I can't understand it


Multumesc anticipat ,,
​


----------



## Ralu

It means "Shut up". The "taci" part is not slang. The "mă" part is rather slangish. All in all, this phrase means "Shut up, dude!" / "Yo, shut up!".


----------



## zăpadă

thanks dude for your explanation ,

​


----------



## Duminica

It may also mean: You don't say? or Really?
Actually, I think this is what the speaker implied, because "Shut up" would usually translate as "Tu sa taci" or "Hai mai taci".
Also, "Taci ma" is a very colloquial phrase. "Ma" is just like the American "bro", so nobody would dream to use this phrase when doubting what someone well-respected says. It's only between, well, dudes.


----------



## zăpadă

Duminica , I do  appreciate your help .


----------

